# What do you say you do?



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I'm a freelance Residential Construction Technician, specializing in the symbiosis of structural and non-structural elements of home design, creating customized living spaces for todays hard working, but not so handy population. Here's my card.:laughing:


That really sums up the HOH project.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I tell them I am a ****ographic film director and I'm willing to offer them a high paying job if they agree to do their first scene free.








Then I tell them I'm a contractor. :shifty:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm the President or CEO of a Property Improvement Corporation.

Cole


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just make stuff better.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

It varies, sometimes it's just a contractor, construction, deck builder, etc. Sometimes I mention that I own it, sometimes not, it really depends upon who it is and how the conversation goes.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> My experience has been that people think of remodeling as single trade or what people think a 'handyman' does. Duct tape and WD40.
> 
> When I have gotten into discussions about it they are amazed that we do bathrooms, kitchens, additions, etc.
> 
> As far as the TV shows, I am 26, most people my age do not watch DIY and HGTV. At least not the ones I have met.


thanks for the "Handyman Reference"...Exactly what I was talking about...Maybe home repair specialist would be better for me?..lol..


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I just say I'm a contractor. If they want more than that I say I am also a licensed electrician. If they want more than that I hand them a card.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm simply an expensive babysitter.

If it's not a sub, it's the customer themselves.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Miracle worker


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> thanks for the "Handyman Reference"...Exactly what I was talking about...Maybe home repair specialist would be better for me?..lol..


I put the quotes and what people THINK.

I think the handyman term has been disrespected for a long time, and needs to be brought back, craigslist be damned.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> I put the quotes and what people THINK.
> 
> I think the handyman term has been disrespected for a long time, and needs to be brought back, craigslist be damned.


Saw that just f***in with ya. I get what you are sayin though...Like I said depends who asks..Your answer should depend on the intelligience of the person asking...


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

I just tell 'em I'm a peon at Craftsmen Carpentry, and that I can't stand my boss. He's a know-it-all jerk (handsome as hell), and that he makes his living off ripping little old ladies out of their S.S. checks. :whistling

If that fails, I just ask where the bathroom is. :laughing:

-----

Must add: The boss advised Mother Teresa and JFK in his time...gawd, I hate that bastid.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Equity Builder for Affluent Clients.

Cole


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I tell them I'm cheaper than the Craigslist guys.

At that point, they don't care what I do or where I came from. They just ask when I can start.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm really a Front Man for El Quida.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

If you have callouses and scabs (which you should), good luck with all that CEO stuff. Tell 'em what you really do, and if that's not good enough, screw 'em. Try to fake it and you're setting yourself up for a major fail sooner or later.

Besides, it's much more fun to let them think you're nothing more than a dumb hammer-swinger, and then come out of left field with a soliloquy on the true philosophical meaning of the play "Waiting for Godot". :laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> siding guy...and dam proud of it too:laughing:


Me too.:thumbsup:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I take care of problems. If they want more details I say im a bad mofo, dont fuk with me.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> If you have callouses and scabs (which you should), good luck with all that CEO stuff. Tell 'em what you really do, and if that's not good enough, screw 'em. Try to fake it and you're setting yourself up for a major fail sooner or later.
> 
> Besides, it's much more fun to let them think you're nothing more than a dumb hammer-swinger, and then come out of left field with a soliloquy on the true philosophical meaning of the play "Waiting for Godot". :laughing:


While Vladimir and Estrogan are waiting incessantly for Godot, I'll be half way through the project creating an inner space that will challenge the concept of Feng Shui.:whistling


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I usually, and proudly, tell them I'm a carpenter. Sometimes if the situation calls for it I will elaborate. 

I have had situations where someone "looks down their nose" at that. No worries, I straighten them right out on that. No holds barred if you insult my trade. :2guns:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Dan_Watson said:


> My GF hates when I say I am in construction


I think that is unfortunate. Construction is an honourable trade, if performed with pride and respect. The same cannot be said for many other trades.

Personally, I call myself a Builder. It has historicity on it's side, and I perform many aspects of putting up and/or changing existing structures, so I can't really call myself a plumber or a carpenter, etc. etc..

As for people looking down their noses at the trade, that's asinine and childish. There is a trend in this country to be as useless as you possibly can be, and some people are happy to be that way. If some of these frat-boy pansies spent 1 single day pouring concrete with me, they would end up crawling back to their mommies in tears.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Never thought about it. Contractor, remodeler, builder. Usually remodeler, that is what am refered to by others. i like remodels better for their margins, and because most builders dont practice good remodeling practices , i do.General Contractor is not a term used much here. Pretty much what ATC said. I would never be ashamed to call myself a plumber, carpenter, roofer, ect. I am not those things though. I made my living as a carpenter and welder earlier in life, , and may again, but for the most part I do not now.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Harry brings up an interesting point. I would be hurt if my wife always avoided telling people what I did for a living.


 I wouldn't marry someone who was embarrassed her husband creates structure's from raw materials. Or was an electrician, plumber, roofer, whatever. I was making 11$ an hour building steel boat docks when we got married. I wore over all's and was covered in steel grease everyday , smelled like burnt rods. Later when I was a carpenter I wore ripped up jeans and t shirts. She never hesitated to walk up and give me a kiss and hug even when I was filthy, and to my knowledge she was proud to say I was a carpenter/or welder. She isn't impressed with tittles, she impressed that she can ask for a new deck or kitchen and I can build it. She's impressed that when her grandmas roof leaks I can replace it. I wouldn't marry any woman who was lacking in character so much that she was ashamed of the profession putting food on the table.

I still dig holes and run base and intall siding and cornice or whatever needs to done when we are behind or I have some down time. Why do construction if you don't get to do construction every now and again?

I don't understand the trend in my generation. Many look down on people who work with their hands, and once given a superintendent/PM job, they think they are above it and tell everyone that they are a super/PM and don't wade in ditches. I feel slightly embarreased when asked if I do a lot of the work myself anymore, and have to 
awnser not really.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

My wife use to tell people that I was a "rough" framer. While this was true, and she meant no disrespect, I always hated that she did that. Anymore, it doesn't bother me, but now she usually tells them that I run a construction company. Anybody who looks down their nose at anyone in the trades is not someone that I care to be around.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

This topic really got away from what I was hoping. But when don't they....

To be clear it not an issue of her judging me or looking down, it's more a long the lines that I'm unclear and people don't understand. She wants me to let people know and try and clean up their thoughts or understanding of what a contractor does and what we do. I agree, if your significant other is embarrassed by what you do, or doesn't want you to tell people then you should really rethink your relationship.

There are some serious issues with people that work with their hands. Mike Rowe did a great show about this and I think a TED seminar.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRVdiHu1VCc


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

I improve lives and communities one home at a time.
You would like to have a better life and community wouldn't you?
Here's my card.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

I used to work with a guy who would put on a clean sweater over his dirty clothes before getting in the car and driving home.
He also would go home first change and only after that he would drive to grocery store.
Craazy!It does seem like an honest hard work is looked down these days.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Dmitry said:


> I used to work with a guy who would put on a clean sweater over his dirty clothes before getting in the car and driving home.
> He also would go home first change and only after that he would drive to grocery store.
> Craazy!It does seem like an honest hard work is looked down these days.


Not sure that applies here. A lot of people with strong traditional values believe that work crud belongs at work, and you should clean up before wearing your manure-covered overalls to a fine restaurant (extreme example). :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I usually manage to stay pretty clean but when I don't I hate going places. Summer time I keep an extra shirt in the truck so if I have to go somewhere or have an estimate in the afternoon I can put a clean shirt on that doesn't smell like butt. Don't think there is anything wrong with wanting to be clean.


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Not sure that applies here. A lot of people with strong traditional values believe that work crud belongs at work, and you should clean up before wearing your manure-covered overalls to a fine restaurant (extreme example). :thumbsup:


I think when you go waaay out of your way past Market Basket to change and come back for groceries it's not just trying to be clean. We do frame , we don't clean sewers.
I get clean tshirt and do the same, but taking off your work sweatshirt and putting an Express sweater on has nothing to do with tidiness.
Some people really see it as shameful to be a construction guy.

P.S.I knew him really well, he quit construction as soon as he got his Green Card.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dmitry said:


> I think when you go waaay out of your way past Market Basket to change and come back for groceries it's not just trying to be clean. We do frame , we don't clean sewers.
> I get clean tshirt and do the same, but taking off your work sweatshirt and putting an Express sweater on has nothing to do with tidiness.
> Some people really see it as shameful to be a construction guy.
> 
> P.S.I knew him really well, he quit construction as soon as he got his Green Card.



I am not ashamed for people to know I work for a living. I have banked with the same bank since high school. When I cashed my check on Friday after welding boat docks, driving pipe or framing back in the day, some of the tellers and others looked at me with their nose up. Still bank there, and our rep that handles all my business and personal accounts, and more importantly who we refer for mortgage loans is the same guy who walked up and shook my dirty hand then.

That being said, most days I come home pretty clean, and wear a collared shirt, but then and now, when I'm dirty from work I don't generally go to the grocery store or out to eat with out cleaning up. Not how I was raised. The old mans old school and I'm proud to be of the same mold. I've gone to the store dirty but not often. I still go to a cafe or fast food joint at lunch dirty, but wash my face and hands atleast. I will say I have never changed or cleaned up before going home:no::no:.


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

Sometimes when the days done you just want to go home and have a shower, especially if you've been sanding a ceiling for the afternoon. Not about looking dirty in public, just want to get out of work mode.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

jawtrs said:


> I am not ashamed for people to know I work for a living. I have banked with the same bank since high school. When I cashed my check on Friday after welding boat docks, driving pipe or framing back in the day, some of the tellers and others looked at me with their nose up. Still bank there, and our rep that handles all my business and personal accounts, and more importantly who we refer for mortgage loans is the same guy who walked up and shook my dirty hand then.
> 
> That being said, most days I come home pretty clean, and wear a collared shirt, but then and now, when I'm dirty from work I don't generally go to the grocery store or out to eat with out cleaning up. Not how I was raised. The old mans old school and I'm proud to be of the same mold. I've gone to the store dirty but not often. I still go to a cafe or fast food joint at lunch dirty, but wash my face and hands atleast. I will say I have never changed or cleaned up before going home:no::no:.


 On second thought, I've only been to the grocery store like 4 times that wasn't on a weekend, and then only a few times. :laughing: That's the wife's thing. When I did go that few times I was dirty, just washed up.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If I tell you what I do...I'll have to kill you. :w00t:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Work is work and I'm proud of what I do and how I do it. I have no problem stopping for milk and bread after work, regardless of the day and what it entailed.

That being said, just because I work in rags, it doesn't mean I have to live in rags. I like to polish the turd now and then and I raised my kids to do the same.:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Work is work and I'm proud of what I do and how I do it. I have no problem stopping for milk and bread after work, regardless of the day and what it entailed.
> 
> That being said, just because I work in rags, it doesn't mean I have to live in rags. I like to polish the turd now and then and I raised my kids to do the same.:thumbsup:


:thumbup: When you start going bald you will love that picture. :laughing:


----------



## Dmitry (Aug 23, 2010)

jawtrs said:


> That being said, most days I come home pretty clean, and wear a collared shirt, but then and now, when I'm dirty from work I don't generally go to the grocery store or out to eat with out cleaning up. Not how I was raised. The old mans old school and I'm proud to be of the same mold. I've gone to the store dirty but not often. I still go to a cafe or fast food joint at lunch dirty, but wash my face and hands atleast. I will say I have never changed or cleaned up before going home:no::no:.



Just wanted to clarify that I am not the guy who has only working clothes that goes to restaurants in his Carhartt pants.
Since going to primary school I was taught to change as soon as I would get back home, the Soviet Union collapsed but we still had to wear school uniform for a few years but since that time I had the habit to change every time I would get back home from high school, college, construction site.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Work is work and I'm proud of what I do and how I do it. I have no problem stopping for milk and bread after work, regardless of the day and what it entailed.
> 
> That being said, just because I work in rags, it doesn't mean I have to live in rags. I like to polish the turd now and then and I raised my kids to do the same.:thumbsup:


Couple of sharp dressed guys.

I know that's an old picture, but how do you get away without a railing on the stairs?
Jersey. :no:

D.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

a guido, and a good looking kid there.


seriousley wtf with the rails?


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

who cares what others think about your career? your the one that has to do it everyday, you better like what you do. Most of the time you make more then they do anyway.


----------



## Friend (Oct 30, 2010)

I like to tell people I have two P.H.D.s.... ,two rock bars, and lots of shovels.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

I say I work construction or carpenter if I know they won't understand "framer". if I say framer, they say "whats that". I'll say I put up the floor, walls and roof of a house... the usual response is "oh so drywall and carpets!?"

Then when they find out I work outside, they usually say "you must not work the winters", yes I do.... "it's too cold! you're crazy!"


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

If anyone ask me i just tell them i build birdhouses :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I get paid to do what I enjoy doing...and I have most people fooled that I am actually good at it. Always gets a chuckle.


----------



## Brick House (Jan 3, 2012)

OP, Get a girlfriend who cares about things that matter


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

according to my wife, i drive around all day and talk on the phone.
funny part is the only time i get to do that is the days she gets to come along for a little bit.
she never comes along the day i have to clean up all the temp flooring protection, take the trash can out of the house into the dumpster, or go pick up all the plumbing fixtures.


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

I tell them that I've been a self-employed carpenter for 28 years.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> I am young, there for a lot of my friends and people I meet out are young.
> 
> My GF hates when I say I am in construction, people rarely understand what it means to be in remodeling, I feel pretentious saying I am the owner of a remodeling/construction company since I have no employees, and self-employed sounds weak.
> 
> How do you answer the question?



Man I feel you.. Try saying you mow lawns for a living, at least I use to be able to say landscaper, not any more.. I've had a couple people say yeah "but you went to college" or "use that degree" . I follow up saying, I did. Luckily now most people in town are at least familiar with my name/logo, and now I usually say "I own a lawn care business"..


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Dan_Watson,

I guess what all these posts boil down to is if you can't respect what you do enough to say it with pride, and a big-a** smile on your face, how do you expect others to?

You work hard... you should be PROUD to call yourself a business owner, not pretentious. That's more vanity than reason... It's not like you are not going around and using being a business owner as a pre-qualifier to introducing yourself, you are simply being asked what you do for a living. 

You should consider that you've done what the majority of other people haven't... you've struck out on your own and laid it all on the line, invested in yourself and your company, no safety net and contribute much MORE to the economy than the average person.

You are also young enough that if you develop the discipline to save a few hundred a month and INVEST it in something that will provide you with a 8-12% return in addition to your business, you will retire a millionaire, making you part of the so-called 1%. ANYONE can do this starting in their younger years but it gets harder the older you get, which is why I encourage younger people all the time to do it. Does that make you pretentious because you had the foresight and discipline to do what the average person doesn't? They'd rather buy the latest smart phone or other gadget or watch ENDLESS amounts of TV, sleeping through life (average person loses 1 full-day a week to screens) and PAYING companies instead of themselves for the privilege of doing it. :no:

It used to be in America that when kids saw Mr. Rich driving a nice car parents would encourage their kids by saying - "you know Johnny, if you WORK HARD and SAVE your money, you could own a car like that one day". Not, you're a better person because you have it, but rather, if you want something go out and EARN it, there's nothing stopping you in America... Now the narrative is mostly all about envy of others, lethargy, vanity and reliance on others to provide for our families what we should be, and letting others control our lives more and more in the process holding us down as a country. 

So no, don't let yourself fall into the trap of thinking that owning a business is pretentious. Because of you OTHERS are employed... whereby we all contribute to the economy if we are working no matter the profession, business owners from all walks of life contribute much more...

So I encourage you to hold your head high when saying you are a business owner... we already know what owning a business really means and what it doesn't...


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Depends where and who am I talking to..
In parties I usually say "I make people's dream come true.." they look at me surprised, followed by some small talk of explanation which softens and kills the formality. This goes perfect if my wife is around, she laughs as soon as I finish saying "...true":laughing:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I sweep the floor.

My forman make's the coffie.

Get over yourself, and you can start to learn.

chick dont get that, get a new one.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

These days I do as little as I possibly can,for as much as possible.
Thats what they get for bringing me back from the dead/retirement repeatedly! :laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Once when I was in 3 rd grade, the autoworkers went on strike. It seeemed like every kids dad was a GM worker. My dad was a concrete contractor. The teacher said that we should all pray for the layed off workers, this was back in the early 80's. So I felt left out that my dad was not as cool as them, because he didn't work as a employee. That fuc*ked me up for a couple of years. Then one day the old boy was working on building a good sized addition for one of my class mates whose dad was a auto worker. Light Bulb. That my dad was smarter then the auto workers who were too dumb to even build something as simple as a room addition. The old boy could build or fix anything. If he didn't know, then damn't he was going to figure it out before he was going to call anybody for help. I was never again ashamed or felt bad about being in construction after that.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

Gary H said:


> Once when I was in 3 rd grade, the autoworkers went on strike. It seeemed like every kids dad was a GM worker. My dad was a concrete contractor. The teacher said that we should all pray for the layed off workers, this was back in the early 80's. So I felt left out that my dad was not as cool as them, because he didn't work as a employee. That fuc*ked me up for a couple of years. Then one day the old boy was working on building a good sized addition for one of my class mates whose dad was a auto worker. Light Bulb. That my dad was smarter then the auto workers who were too dumb to even build something as simple as a room addition. The old boy could build or fix anything. If he didn't know, then damn't he was going to figure it out before he was going to call anybody for help. I was never again ashamed or felt bad about being in construction after that.


That's it exactly, these guys hiring us can't do what we do and we can't do what they do. 
So what makes them think what they do is worth more than we do?
I love working for Doctors and Lawyers because I can charge what they do and if they have a problem with it, I just ask them what what their time is worth.


----------



## plummen (Jan 9, 2010)

bconley said:


> That's it exactly, these guys hiring us can't do what we do and we can't do what they do.
> So what makes them think what they do is worth more than we do?
> I love working for Doctors and Lawyers because I can charge what they do and if they have a problem with it, I just ask them what what their time is worth.


Me and my cardiologist have a hell of a relationship,I dont do my own pacemakers and he doesnt do his own plumbing/wiring around the house! :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

bconley said:


> That's it exactly, these guys hiring us can't do what we do and we can't do what they do.
> So what makes them think what they do is worth more than we do?
> I love working for Doctors and Lawyers because I can charge what they do and if they have a problem with it, I just ask them what what their time is worth.


I'm betting there are a lot more things I can do that they can't do, then they can do that I can't

or something like that.:jester:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I work as a doctor at night on my girlfriend.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Gary H said:


> I work as a doctor at night on my girlfriend.


Me too... :whistling:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Gary H said:


> I work as a doctor at night on my girlfriend.





ohiohomedoctor said:


> Me too... :whistling:



So do I... :shifty:
















But please, don't tell my wife! :w00t:

Thanks,
Dr. D.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Gary H said:


> I work as a doctor at night on my girlfriend.





ohiohomedoctor said:


> Me too... :whistling:





Diamond D. said:


> So do I... :shifty:But please, don't tell my wife! :w00t:
> 
> Thanks,
> Dr. D.



Gee she has a lot of Doctors:blink:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Gee she has a lot of Doctors:blink:


That must be why she is always happy to see me go to work.:blink:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

He's not a licensed physician, so you know he does hack work in that operating room.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mud Master said:


> He's not a licensed physician, so you know he does hack work in that operating room.


Different strokes for different folks...:w00t: figuratively


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Mud Master said:


> He's not a licensed physician, so you know he does hack work in that operating room.


I'm fast, In and out.:jester:


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't think I want the lowest bidder for a doctor.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Architectural coatings application specialist here.


----------

